# should be easy



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

looks like it this modern day,,,,,it would be easy to save a youtube video and replay it where you don't have internet.... none of my internet kids seem to know how...


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Free&#8230;&#8230; http://vdownloader.com...... I use it every day to change video into mp3 for my drive to work. It will convert videos into any format for you&#8230;. Donate if you like.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

thanks,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Try putting ss in front of address. Example: www.ssyoutube etc. On the vid you are watching.


----------

